# Suse Installations Probleme



## Draxx (13. Februar 2005)

Hi Liebe Foren User ,

ich wollte mir heute meinen Server einrichten wollte Suse 9.2 Prof installieren und es kommen massig Fehler:

Libwmf-0.2.8.2-91.
libgnomecanvas-2.6.05.
libgphoto2-2.14.head-5.
kdelibs3-3.3.0-34.
libgnome-2.6.1-6.
openh323-1.15.0.3
k3b-0.11.15-3
kaffeine-0.4.3b-8
kdebase3-samba-3.3.0.29
kdebase3-3.3.0-29
kdegames3-3.30-7
digikam-0.6.9.20040927-2






Das ist doch nicht normal oder ? Kann man das irgendwie wieder gerade Bügeln weil bin nur in Win Systemen sehr fit wollte mein Linux Server mich einarbeiten und so aber wenn das nur kommt dann vergeht mir jeder Spaß. Bitte Helft mir bei meinem Problem  


Mfg Draxx


----------



## Holger_S (13. Februar 2005)

Also aus deinem Post kann ich keine Fehlermeldung erkennen! Das sind lediglich Packetnamen die du nennst! Was ist mit denen, fehlen diese? Bitte ein bischen genauere Informationen!


----------



## Randolph_D (13. Februar 2005)

Stimmt. Fehlermeldungen sind hier ausnahmsweise gerne gesehen. 

  Ansonsten hat die neue C't grad was zu Servern geschrieben.

http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/result.xhtml?url=/ct/ftp/projekte/srv/jigdohowto.shtml&words=Server
  ("...mit Hilfe der Heft-CD aus c't 4/2005...", heißt da jigdo. Der Download Manager.)
  Lass bitte was von Ergebnissen hören wenn du welche hast.


----------



## Draxx (13. Februar 2005)

Oha Sry Ja diese Pakete Fehlen einfach also er kann sie nicht installieren


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2005)

Hm, von wo aus installaerst du das denn? DVD, CD oder was? Falls CD/DVD, sind die verkratzt?
Toll, jetzt fühl ich mich schlecht weil ich dich überredet hab Linux zu installieren *ggg* Das wird schon!

OffTopic:
Yehaa Beitrag 1500!


----------



## Draxx (13. Februar 2005)

von Cd Rom aber sind sauber


----------



## Holger_S (13. Februar 2005)

hmm, also so wie ich das sehe, ist ja alles soweit installiert! Zumindest die wichtigsten sachen! Also, wenn du bis zum login (Textebene) kommst ist das kein prob mehr!

  geh mit cd /pfad in das cd verzeichnis, unter suse ist es /media/dvd oder cdrom, je nachdem! dann einfach

```
rpm -Uhv "fehlendesPacket".rpm
```
 
  natürlich als Root! Es kann sein das die CD verschiedene Folders hat, muss du dann durchsuchen 

  Gruß Holger


----------



## Draxx (14. Februar 2005)

Danke soweit geht es wieder zum glück kenne ich mich minimal aus ^^ nur mal so eine Frage was braucht man alles für einen Server unter Linux der Folgendes kann:

FTP
WebServer (Apache+Mysql und so weiter)
Teamspeak server ( okay weiß ich wie es geht ^^)
FileServer
DynDns Update


ich suche schon aber gibt es bewährte Programme und vielleicht Tutorials dazu, aber was noch viel wichtiger ist wie kriege ich denn AutoStart hin weil ich will denn Rechner anschalten und es soll Automatisch alles Starten. Pls Help ich bin sehr Dankbar weil ich Jahrelang nur win eingestellt und alles gemacht habe und in Linux mich noch stark einarbeiten muss


----------

